# My Blog...



## MDowdey (Feb 8, 2004)

so here is my new blog!!! I hope it entertains and shocks you...

the blog!
this is all i can muster up until chase starts hosting...then the real fun begins.!!!


md


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 9, 2004)

more photos... i want to see a picture of that hot southern redhead you were talking about... ask her if she would model for you


----------



## manda (Feb 15, 2004)

tis lovely
u need to set up a comment thingie...


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 15, 2004)

i wasnt sure how to do the comment thingie!!!



md


----------



## manda (Feb 15, 2004)

check that page of links i sent u
it should have a link to a comment script
haloscan is one i can think of


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

I just signed up with haloscan on mine and it was remarkably easy!  Go for it, Matt!


----------

